# LOGO METEOPT.COM



## Toby (28 Jan 2017 às 19:45)

Boa noite,

Procuro o logo do fórum, preferivelmente em elevada resolução e sem trama de fundo.

Obrigado

PS: mon portugais ne s'améliore pas...


----------

